# Proposed Cabin Snafu



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

In Ogemaw co. maple surup boiling exempts you from building codes our very own building inspector got turned in and that was the card he played. So our little rustic "sugar shack" has sleeping area cause sugaring takes a long time :lol: of course we have maple trees.


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

Steve said:


> I tried that. My zoning inspector got on my case because even though I have 10 acres I can't store or use a camper/trailer on the property unless I have a residence there? Think you could build a pole barn and store it inside? Think again. You can't build a pole barn without a residence either.


Same in Mason Co, we're way out in the country too.:rant:

You must have a house built before you can build a pole barn, of any kind. What you could do "back in the day" wont work in many places nowadays.

NB


----------



## Coffeenut (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks for the replies.

I thought I read somewhere that you could have a camper on your land if you didn't "dwell" in it for more than 7 consecutive days. 

We would just stay in it every other weekend over night. Still no?


----------



## Ole Spike (Nov 22, 2004)

Steve said:


> I tried that. My zoning inspector got on my case because even though I have 10 acres I can't store or use a camper/trailer on the property unless I have a residence there? Think you could build a pole barn and store it inside? Think again. You can't build a pole barn without a residence either.


 You can't even use a camping trailer on your own property? And they say this is a free country! That's a bunch of BS!


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

It has to be removable, so that wold rule out putting a deck on it. Anything you do to make it "permanent" will get the twp on you. It's to keep the riff raff from making an ad-hock trailer park.


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

We have a cabin in Sauble Twp in Lake County. A couple of years ago an 80 acre parcel was divided into 10 acre lots. Two of these lots now have campers on them all year long. There is no electric going to the property and one of them has a porta jon. These trailers sit just off of a main dirt road. I do not know what the townhip ordinance is, but they are just used for hunting.

I know of several people who have built a pole barn/house for a permanent residence.


----------



## Coffeenut (Apr 25, 2011)

ih772 said:


> It has to be removable, so that wold rule out putting a deck on it. Anything you do to make it "permanent" will get the twp on you. It's to keep the riff raff from making an ad-hock trailer park.


10-4, forget the deck.

Now I will just cross my fingers someone doesn't drive off with it during the week when we are away. I should put it on blocks and remove the wheels at least.

Looking forward to more great info here. Thanks again.


----------



## starky (Jun 19, 2006)

Yates Twp. in Lake Co. is the worst. Dirt poor and discourage anyone from doing anything. We have a place there and they hit our neighbors who have been there for 25 years with a woodstove permit, chimney inspection,window redo,etc,etc,etc. Thay got the other neighbors who has 2 trailers and have been there forever with, get this, Failing to get a Camping Permit on his own land because the kids put up a tent to sleep in. Unbelievable.


----------



## Coffeenut (Apr 25, 2011)

starky said:


> Yates Twp. in Lake Co. is the worst. Dirt poor and discourage anyone from doing anything. We have a place there and they hit our neighbors who have been there for 25 years with a woodstove permit, chimney inspection,window redo,etc,etc,etc. Thay got the other neighbors who has 2 trailers and have been there forever with, get this, Failing to get a Camping Permit on his own land because the kids put up a tent to sleep in. Unbelievable.


What do you mean "They got them"? Fined them?!? You can't put up a tent on property there? :SHOCKED:

You can put a (movable) camper on property, why not a tent?


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

Coffeenut said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> I thought I read somewhere that you could have a camper on your land if you didn't "dwell" in it for more than 7 consecutive days.
> 
> We would just stay in it every other weekend over night. Still no?


Keep it out of sight from the road and just do it. Block it up, keep the tires on it over some 2x8 planks. Your deck can be built just dont screw it to the trailer and keep it up off the ground with blocks at one block high with a set of steps going up into trailer. Get a permit from the county health department and hire someone to drill a 2" x 40' irrigation only well for x-mas trees or some excuse like that. Well will cost $700-$1,000 total. Build an 4x4 insulated shed over it for the casing/generator/well pump.


----------



## WoW (Oct 26, 2010)

local zoning prevails in all of Michigan. Some communities are zoned, others are not.

When it comes to well/septic issues, that is handled by the county health department and regulations vary as well.

So, what I am saying is...advice or accounts of what takes place in different places may or may not be beneficial.

Find out what the local regulations are before purchasing the ground or erecting a structure and you should be good to go.


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

When they tell the Boyscouts and Girlscouts they cannot camp on there private land, then come and tell me I cannot. It's still America, you still have rights. Zoning rules are only as good as there first court challenge. In my county the B and Z budget is so tight they can't afford litagation. Most rules make sense, some rules make you go "huh"


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

When I got my place in Gladwin Co a few years back the septic was just an oil tank in the ground wich worked for about two flushes and was full and the township was going to put in a sewage system in a few years so we just rented a porta john for that time township did not like it but it was legal:lol:


----------

